# Updated living costs Dubai



## bigchris2k (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all, 

First time poster, Long time reader. 

I am moving out to Dubai on the 1st Jan, and will be working as a cost consultant specialising in dispute resolution. I am 24yrs old and single with no real commitments back home. 

I have a few questions that I would be grateful if any of you could help me with! 

1) What should I be expecting to pay out per month on groceries? 

2) The important one - average cost of a night out? 

3) I am probably going to flat share, however being that I will be working on the other side of the creek in Deira, what kind of commuting time should I expect if I decide to live in JBR or the Marina, or should I look at living in Deira? are the apartments of a similar standard, i.e Gym, pool etc 

Thats all for now, although I am sure I will think of some other things to add to the list!! 

I look forward to catchin up with all of you out there - and having a few good nights out! 

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

bigchris2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster, Long time reader.
> 
> ...



The question of how much will i pay for groceries is very vague. prolly the same as back home. On my last visit groceries were the same price as here in the states. if that helps.

and how much will you spend for a night out is vague too. really depends on what your idea of a night out is. answer that and i will answer you.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Average price of groceries for one person I would say would be between 200-400 per week depending on what your tastes are.

2. The price of a pint of lager is 30AED in Barasti and in Saluna it was 40AED for a bottle of Sol. A short and mixer (Bacardi & Coke) is same price as a pint. From that you can work out how much you drink and thus how much your average night out is.

3. If you work in Deira I would look at finding a place in Bur Dubai rather than having to trek all the way from JBR/Marina. It will be much cheaper too.

HTH


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Groceries and clothing etc. cost the same here as in the states. Alcohol costs more but cigarettes are cheaper (AED 5 for Marlboro Lights). An apartment is about two or three times more expensive here and of lower quality. Movie tickets are 30AED per person. McDummies value meal would be around 15AED. Meal for 2 at Pizza Hut: around 60AED. Meal for 2 at a nice Lebanese restaurant: around 100AED. Entry to the worst zoo in the world: 2 AED. Plane ticket to the states around 1300USD. Getting back to the civilized world: priceless.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are going to be working in Deira, you should give consideration to living there too. There are plenty of very nice apartment buildings in Deira, especially by the Creek. I would try & avoid travelling in & out of Bur Dubai at peak hours as the traffic there is dreadful.

Deira has loads of decent hotels and bars.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Entry to the worst zoo in the world: 2 AED.


Is it still that bad!!! The first time I came to Dubai on holiday, I was 12! Got taken to the zoo and was left traumatised after seeing an eagle (or might have been a vulture - not quite sure) eat another one!!! I could only imagine that it was hungry! The lion could barely stand and seriously, you could have gone in there and have a picnic - the poor animal did not even have any energy, probably from lack of food and you would have been perfectly safe!! Most of the animals were sick actually (or suffering from a serious lack of food!)! Never seen anything that bad and never been back to that zoo either!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Al Ain Zoo is really nice.
Its being redone at the moment- but is looking much better than a few years ago.
Great this time of the year- and cheap
A great day out.

Also Sharjah wildlife park + aquarium are excellent


Sharjah Desert Park - Sharjah Commerce Tourism Development Authority


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I must concur with sgil (everyone's favourite mod), and you can hand feed the goats too....


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Is it still that bad!!! The first time I came to Dubai on holiday, I was 12! Got taken to the zoo and was left traumatised after seeing an eagle (or might have been a vulture - not quite sure) eat another one!!!


Eep. Yes, it is still that bad. Was there last month. I felt so sorry for the animals. You could tell the wolves and lions had been driven mad.


----------

